
Welcome to the Streaming Wars - CrankyBear
https://slate.com/technology/2020/02/netflix-hulu-disney-hbo-peacock-streaming-wars.html
======
pwg
It is buried deep within the article, but this fragmentation of streaming
services because every content provider wants in on the streaming action is
simply going to revive piracy for the masses:

> Now, instead of paying one cable bill for all the channels, the ones we want
> and those we don’t, we’re paying for countless individual services just for
> the one or two programs or movies we want to watch on each of them. And that
> will bring back piracy, which is bouncing back after having been on the
> decline for years.

And, interestingly, the article does mention the only real way for the paid
services to /compete/ with the piracy channels:

> ... studies have shown over and over again that the best way to defeat
> piracy is with cheap, easy, and legal alternatives.

Customers do not want fifty different streaming services, each with a
different UI for access, and the need to effectively also again buy "TV Guide"
[1] in order to get a map of which program is available on which of the fifty
services this week in order to find the item they are looking for.

They want one service/UI where they can simply search, one time, for
"program/movie/show X", have it appear, and start watching.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_Guide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV_Guide)

